

The Germans Are Coming for Their Gold - JumpCrisscross
http://www.cnbc.com/us_news/49540593

======
damian2000
Try: <http://www.cnbc.com/id/49540593>

Interesting article, I liked this part:

"The compartments do not have labels reading “Germany’s gold” and so on. They
are instead numbered, and only a few people at the Fed know what numbers
correspond to which country. The Fed says it does this to protect the privacy
of the depositors. But this also makes actual inspection less reliable.
There’s no way for Germany to know that the gold it is being shown is
Germany’s, as opposed to some other depositor’s. In an extreme case—which I
have no reason to believe is true—miscreants at the Fed could just show
everyone who came to visit the same pile of gold."

